# My GH 'blast method' log



## BB_999

Thought this would be more relevant here than in any other section.

I've started dutch_scott's GH protocol today :thumbup1: , the cycle is as follows:

Days 1-3: 24iu

Days 4-5: 40iu

The above will be repeated during the first 5 days of every 4th week for the next 6 months.

Months 1-6: Test E 250mg/week

No further AAS or peptides will be used.

The GH will be split throughout the day as follows:

*24iu days*

12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)

18.30 - 4iu (train 30 mins later)

20.30 - 4iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)

11.30 - 8iu (sleep 30 mins later)

*40iu days*

12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)

18.30 - 8iu (train 30 mins later)

20.30 - 8iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)

11.30 - 16iu (sleep 30 mins later)

The brands I am using are Schering Testoviron and Hygetropin.

I have kept the Test dose low for two reasons:

1. I ran this dose of Test last year for 9 months and results-wise, it was the best cycle I have ever done (done circa 12 previous cycles).

2. I want to keep the dose low so I can be sure of the impact the GH is having.

Current weight: 192lbs.

Current body fat: 12-14% (estimated).

:rockon:


----------



## squatthis

Sounds good, keep us posted on results etc.

1 thing though, that seems a long time to stay on test, you said about being on it for 9 months previously, what were the results like for this? and was this at 250 p/w also?


----------



## StephenC

Rich-B said:


> Thought this would be more relevant here than in any other section.
> 
> I've started dutch_scott's GH protocol today :thumbup1: , the cycle is as follows:
> 
> Days 1-3: 24iu
> 
> Days 4-5: 40iu
> 
> The above will be repeated during the first 5 days of every 4th week for the next 6 months.
> 
> Months 1-6: Test E 250mg/week
> 
> No further AAS or peptides will be used.
> 
> The GH will be split throughout the day as follows:
> 
> *24iu days*
> 
> 12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)
> 
> 18.30 - 4iu (train 30 mins later)
> 
> 20.30 - 4iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)
> 
> 11.30 - 8iu (sleep 30 mins later)
> 
> *40iu days*
> 
> 12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)
> 
> 18.30 - 8iu (train 30 mins later)
> 
> 20.30 - 8iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)
> 
> 11.30 - 16iu (sleep 30 mins later)
> 
> The brands I am using are Schering Testoviron and Hygetropin.
> 
> I have kept the Test dose low for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I ran this dose of Test last year for 9 months and it was the best cycle I have ever done (done circa 12 previous cycles).
> 
> 2. I want to keep the dose low so I can be sure of the impact the GH is having.
> 
> Current weight: 192lbs.
> 
> Current body fat: 12-14% (estimated).
> 
> :rockon:


I understand your reasons for keeping the AAS dose low, however if it was for me I'd be using some heavy androgens to help mature any cells created through hyperplasia.

Maybe just some additional prop/tren and an oral for a couple of weeks here & there:confused1:

Will you be using any GH peptides in the off period?

Best of luck with it, will be following closely:thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Works out roughly 5iu per day. Whats the theory behind the mega dosing then 23 days off?

Personally, I dont see any difference than doing 5iu per day but i`ve never tried this method, so good luck!

I would also up the test but again this is your call and you have valid reasons.


----------



## BB_999

squatthis said:


> Sounds good, keep us posted on results etc.
> 
> 1 thing though, that seems a long time to stay on test, you said about being on it for 9 months previously, what were the results like for this? and was this at 250 p/w also?


The results were by far the best I have ever had from a cycle and I've done much higher dose cycles in the past but never lasting longer than 16 weeks. The longer I stayed on the better the results seemed to get, I was amazed that such a low dose could have such an effect, my physique transformed, I got leaner and gained strength and mass, got comments everywhere I went about how different I looked and I could even see it myself. The dose was 250mg Test E with nothing else. Results levelled off after 9 months so I came off for some recovery time.


----------



## ba baracuss

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Works out roughly 5iu per day. *Whats the theory behind the mega dosing then 23 days off? *
> 
> Personally, I dont see any difference than doing 5iu per day but i`ve never tried this method, so good luck!
> 
> I would also up the test but again this is your call and you have valid reasons.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## squatthis

cheers :beer: . good luck with this cycle. looking forward to hearing more


----------



## BB_999

StephenC said:


> I understand your reasons for keeping the AAS dose low, however if it was for me I'd be using some heavy androgens to help mature any cells created through hyperplasia.
> 
> Maybe just some additional prop/tren and an oral for a couple of weeks here & there:confused1: *- Orals don't agree with me and I don't like the recovery and insomnia issues with Tren, I see the point your making but the gains I had last year from just 250mg Test has made me think any extra may be overkill and just produce more sides, why add more if 250mg gets the job done.*
> 
> Will you be using any GH peptides in the off period? *- No, I've not used these before and don't want the use of new meds to mask the results of the GH.*
> 
> Best of luck with it, will be following closely:thumbup1: - *Thanks*


----------



## bigbob33

Subscribed mate, should be interesting!


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck Rich. I am considering doing the same soon (but with more AAS) so will be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## Kezz

be interesting to see what the results are  put a before pic up


----------



## LittleChris

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Works out roughly 5iu per day. Whats the theory behind the mega dosing then 23 days off?
> 
> Personally, I dont see any difference than doing 5iu per day but i`ve never tried this method, so good luck!
> 
> I would also up the test but again this is your call and you have valid reasons.


Seems to have its supporters on here, although on other forums where it has been mentioned has pretty much been dismissed out of hand.


----------



## hilly

be very interesting to follow along. during my short rebound i will be using my weekly dose of growth all on a sunday i think so will see if i notice anything this way


----------



## BB_999

LittleChris said:


> Seems to have its supporters on here, although on other forums where it has been mentioned has pretty much been dismissed out of hand.


This is exactly why I am running this experiment, I'll reserve judgement it until I've tried it.

The fact that there is substantial support from some experienced users leaves me feeling optimistic, not to mention the logic and photographic evidence produced by Scott.


----------



## BB_999

hilly said:


> be very interesting to follow along. during my short rebound i will be using my weekly dose of growth all on a sunday i think so will see if i notice anything this way


What dose will this be and how/when do you intend to take it i.e. will you be splitting the dose?

Be interested to see the outcome of this also.


----------



## hilly

well i was going to run 8iu mon/wed/fri pwo however after reading and speaking to scott thought i would try 24iu on a sunday. shot in the am pre breaky, in the afternoon on an empty stomachish at some point and pre bed.

Havnt decided if i will use ghrp6 during the week. think i may just try the growth initially to see how it helps with 4 week rebound of test p 100mg mon/wed/fri.

gaol is to stay very lean and add a little muscle so we shall see.


----------



## jw007

Altho i subscribe to the gh mega dosing theory, I also believe during the so called "off period" its benefitial to run a normal maintaince cruise dose gh ie 5-10 iu PWO days


----------



## BB_999

jw007 said:


> Altho i subscribe to the gh mega dosing theory, I also believe during the so called "off period" its benefitial to run a normal maintaince cruise dose gh ie 5-10 iu PWO days


I noticed you mentioned this in Scott's thread but I wanted to stick purely to the original protocol for this cycle, not to mention that it's cheaper. :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Rich-B said:


> I noticed you mentioned this in Scott's thread but I wanted to stick purely to the original protocol for this cycle, not to mention that it's cheaper. :whistling:


I would suggest benefitial to add in ghrp 6 then after blast

Thats pretty cheap


----------



## BB_999

jw007 said:


> I would suggest benefitial to add in ghrp 6 then after blast
> 
> Thats pretty cheap


Yeh I considered it but it's something I've not used before so I wanted to only use meds I'm familiar with whilst I try this new dosing protocol so I know that it's the dosing making the difference and not the addition of other peptides.

This is in my thinking for future cycles though. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Rich-B said:


> Yeh I considered it but it's something I've not used before so I wanted to only use meds I'm familiar with whilst I try this new dosing protocol so I know that it's the dosing making the difference and not the addition of other peptides.
> 
> This is in my thinking for future cycles though. :thumbup1:


I get you

Running this alone would be very interesting to see results without many outside factors contibuting

Wil be very interested in your results mate

keep this updated if you can:thumb:


----------



## 3752

LittleChris said:


> Seems to have its supporters on here, although on other forums where it has been mentioned has pretty much been dismissed out of hand.


yes but to dismiss a theory without trying it yourself is stupid and niave.....there is not justone way to do anything



jw007 said:


> I get you
> 
> Running this alone would be very interesting to see results without many outside factors contibuting
> 
> Wil be very interested in your results mate
> 
> keep this updated if you can:thumb:


Ditto


----------



## BB_999

Felt great on it, best I've ever felt, much better than being on 500mg. Massive feeling of well being almost right through the cycle, except for final month when gains levelled off and the 'superior' feeling seemed to subside which triggered me to have some time off.

I ran HCG at 500iu once per week from about 3 months onwards.

After about 4 months, libido dropped slightly so I added Proviron at 50mg/day which brought it back almost instantly, the enhanced sex drive lasted until the final month when it dropped again.


----------



## Geo

interested in the results dude, keep us posted?? was thinking doing something similar while running my cycle.


----------



## BB_999

bassline boy said:


> sounds good mate did you make steady gains on this then?


Yes, I was bulking for the first 5 months of it and hitting PBs on most lifts, looked the biggest I ever have whilst still reasonably lean (I usually bloat up quite a bit on cycle, the lower dose seemed to reduce this).

At the start of the sixth month I started reducing carbs and doing 45 mins cardio 3 times per week after workouts, I also increased my fat intake. I kept gradually reducing the carbs on a bi-weekly basis and I was genuinely amazed at how the fat came off yet the muscle stayed.

After only 2 months of this change in diet and training my body composition had completely transformed, I was very pleased with the results.

The saying 'less is more' made sense all of a sudden. :thumbup1:


----------



## lostwars

ye totally agree with the less is more theory, ive ran test base at 750mg plus deca tren and orals in some cycles

i now find i look better and leaner when i stick to a test base of 500mg a wk, i do love winstrol injects so i add that and some clen to keep me lean as can be from time to time,

anyway really intrested to see how this goes,

i also posted scotts link on another site and it went down like a lead balloon, so do us all proud and grow like a weed so we can show the doubters

subscribed


----------



## BB_999

lostwars said:


> ye totally agree with the less is more theory, ive ran test base at 750mg plus deca tren and orals in some cycles
> 
> i now find i look better and leaner when i stick to a test base of 500mg a wk, i do love winstrol injects so i add that and some clen to keep me lean as can be from time to time,
> 
> anyway really intrested to see how this goes,
> 
> i also posted scotts link on another site and it went down like a lead balloon, so *do us all proud and grow like a weed* so we can show the doubters
> 
> subscribed


Hopefully :beer:


----------



## jacksparra

Rich didnt scotts protacol x 0.4iu by kg body weight to come up with 40iu

this would be 35ius at your weight,just want to get this right in my head.

good luk bro:thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Will be following with interest


----------



## bry1979

how do you deal with the sides at those doses mate, the highest dose i 've ever ramped up to is 10iu/day and my hands were so numb from carpel tunnel synd. Best of luck pal. i'll be watching.


----------



## BB_999

jacksparra said:


> Rich didnt scotts protacol x 0.4iu by kg body weight to come up with 40iu
> 
> this would be 35ius at your weight,just want to get this right in my head.
> 
> good luk bro:thumbup1:


Yes but since Hyge comes in 8iu vials I've kept it in multiples of 8 for simplicity.

Also, I believe that was just a reference to show what 'supra-physiological' doses actually are in comparison to what some people seem to think they are. It was not a figure that had to be strictly ahered to.


----------



## BB_999

bry1979 said:


> how do you deal with the sides at those doses mate, the highest dose i 've ever ramped up to is 10iu/day and my hands were so numb from carpel tunnel synd. Best of luck pal. i'll be watching.


Highest I've gone before was 10iu EOD taken all in one shot before bed for 7 months, never suffered with CTS at that dose on that cycle.

Into day 2 now, so far I've jabbed 30iu in the last 24 hours, no sides yet.


----------



## jacksparra

Rich-B said:


> Yes but since Hyge comes in 8iu vials I've kept it in multiples of 8 for simplicity.
> 
> Also, I believe that was just a reference to show what 'supra-physiological' doses actually are in comparison to what some people seem to think they are. It was not a figure that had to be strictly ahered to.


 :thumb: thanx bro,


----------



## Hardc0re

Rich-B said:


> Highest I've gone before was 10iu EOD taken all in one shot before bed for 7 months, never suffered with CTS at that dose on that cycle.
> 
> Into day 2 now, so far I've jabbed 30iu in the last 24 hours, no sides yet.


I know your only two days into you gh blast, however as other's have mentioned you should see differences daily with this, whats your thoughts so far?

And have you increased your protein intake for the blast phase?


----------



## BB_999

Hardc0re said:


> I know your only two days into you gh blast, however as other's have mentioned you should see differences daily with this, whats your thoughts so far? *- Not seen a difference yet.*
> 
> And have you increased your protein intake for the blast phase? *- No, I'm already taking in 350g per day, I usually grow well from this dose when on cycle so I've left it the same because if I increase it and then the gains come I won't know if it's due to the GH or the increased protein intake. The only variable in this cycle from my last one which I gained well from is the GH. This way I can gauge the impact of the GH.*


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Will follow this with interest pal,best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

Will be following this.

The threads Scott has been posting about GH have intrigued me beyond belief and is all VERY interesting.

Good luck mate


----------



## jordanwlkp

very interesting...good luck mate

think i will start this protocol as well wit 30iu for 5days and ghrp6 for the rest of the month


----------



## Lois_Lane

Good luck with it mate.

Personally i would have heavy androgens and slin around those days of high gh if size was my goal.

Either way i will be following.....


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE*:

Currently at the end of day 2, just had final jab of the day before bed.

Jab total so far - 48iu

Sides so far - Definite water retention around my abdominal area where I have been jabbing, the jab sites are remaining slightly sore afterwards too although that may be due to the green top bac water I'm using which contains 0.9% sodium chloride. I've never previously had soreness from GH with the pink top bac water. I've never had CTS in the past so don't know exactly what to expect but my fingers and knees are feeling a bit stiff so maybe that's the signs of it starting, by elbows are suffering too but to a lesser extent.

Gains so far - Nothing visibly noticable but after tonight's cardio session I feel fairly pumped which is unusual, a cardio only session wouldn't normally have this effect.


----------



## BB_999

Yes I am sore  

I've never done GH jabs IM before, do I still use a standard insulin needle or a full length one you'd use for AAS?


----------



## StephenC

Rich-B said:


> Yes I am sore
> 
> I've never done GH jabs IM before, do I still use a standard insulin needle or a full length one you'd use for AAS?


Insulin pin is perfect mate just stick to area's where skin is thin, ie not the glutes


----------



## mick_the_brick

Rich-B said:


> Yes I am sore
> 
> I've never done GH jabs IM before, do I still use a standard insulin needle or a full length one you'd use for AAS?


Definately use slin pins lol


----------



## BB_999

Just wondered if it'd go deep enough.

So let's say bis, tris, quads, possibly delts?


----------



## StephenC

Rich-B said:


> Just wondered if it'd go deep enough.
> 
> So let's say bis, tris, quads, possibly delts?


Assuming your not a fatty:lol:, gtg:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

dutch_scott said:


> *the term visible if people think the mirror is the key, well they need not try this as pscarb actually said*.


Slightly confused now. You stated in your main thread that you noticed changes on a daily basis visually, and TT confirmed this. :confused1:


----------



## BB_999

Is it necessary to aspirate when jabbing GH IM?


----------



## Prodiver

Rich-B said:


> Is it necessary to aspirate when jabbing GH IM?


All IM injections should be aspirated - only takes a second or two...

Even so, buffered bac water GH injections would be extremely unlikely to cause an embolism.


----------



## BB_999

:spam:



ImmenHonSworn said:


> Hello . I'm Lawrence Peters Merrett. Have a look at our custom Hollywood Stars themed team building ideas. For more suggestions see summer party London


 :spam:


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

End of day 3, just had final jab before bed.

Jab total so far - 72iu

Sides so far - The switching to IM jabs was definitely a good move, my abdominal area couldn't take much more sub-Q, it was painful to lay on my front in bed last night. IM all the way from now on. I think my blood pressure may be up slightly as I've had an intermittent but very mild headache most of the day, kind of a fuzzy feeling but this may be unrelated to the GH. For some reason my sleep seems to have got worse rather than better, it takes me longer to fall asleep and my sleep is less settled during the night, regular dose GH has had the opposite effect in the past.

Gains so far - Workout pumps felt great tonight, I was checking myself out in the mirror at home 20 mins post workout and I'm convinced there was a visible physical improvement mass wise, nothing in terms of fat loss yet though although I'm still holding some water around my abs which makes it hard to tell.

I'm currently using a workout routine where I log every lift and increase the weight or reps EVERY workout even if it is just a very small amount, I've been running this for 10 weeks now so I know my average rate of progress. Tonight's lifts/reps increased by more that what I'd usually expect.

I weigh myself every Thursday on the same scales at the gym so I'll include this on tomorrow's update. Weight last week was 192lbs.


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

End of day 4.

Jab total so far - 112iu

Sides so far - Felt much better today, the headaches/high blood pressure feeling have subsided, still holding some water but I don't expect this to change until after the final jab. CTS (if that's what it was) has gone. Sleep was better last night also, but still not great.

Gains so far - Today is the day when I really started to believe in this protocol, I felt more pumped right from when I woke up, my t-shirts are definitely fitting tighter and 3 work colleagues who all last saw me on either Friday or Monday instantly commented on how I looked bigger when I met with them today. Weighed myself at the gym tonight after cardio as usual for a Thursday, currently at 199.5lbs, up from 192lbs this time last week. I'm only 10 days into the 250mg/week of Test E, it usually takes until week 5 before I see anything from long esters so I'm convinced it's not that that's caused the gains.

:beer:


----------



## control

Thats awesome mate! Need pictures dude !

ps, subscribed!


----------



## jordanwlkp

sounds great

is protocol 24/24/24/40/40iu is the only 1 to run or could be 30iu 5days and works same way?


----------



## BB_999

jordanwlkp said:


> sounds great
> 
> is protocol 24/24/24/40/40iu is the only 1 to run or could be 30iu 5days and works same way?


You'd have to ask dutch_scott, it's his protocol.

Don't see any real reason to change it personally though, what makes you prefer the 30iu ED method?


----------



## jordanwlkp

jus wondering mate, and cos ive got 10iu vials its just easier


----------



## jw007

Rich-B said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> End of day 4.
> 
> Jab total so far - 112iu
> 
> Sides so far - Felt much better today, the headaches/high blood pressure feeling have subsided, still holding some water but I don't expect this to change until after the final jab. CTS (if that's what it was) has gone. Sleep was better last night also, but still not great.
> 
> Gains so far - Today is the day when I really started to believe in this protocol, I felt more pumped right from when I woke up, my t-shirts are definitely fitting tighter and 3 work colleagues who all last saw me on either Friday or Monday instantly commented on how I looked bigger when I met with them today. Weighed myself at the gym tonight after cardio as usual for a Thursday, currently at 199.5lbs, up from 192lbs this time last week. I'm only 10 days into the 250mg/week of Test E, it usually takes until week 5 before I see anything from long esters so I'm convinced it's not that that's caused the gains.
> 
> :beer:


Thats some impressive gains already mate:thumb:

it seems to be working for you


----------



## BB_999

"jus wondering mate, and cos ive got 10iu vials its just easier"

20iu for 3 days followed by 40iu for 2 days would be the closest match then.

If you read back over dutch_scott's original thread it states in there somewhere that there is a reason for the higher dosage in the final 2 days.


----------



## BB_999

jw007 said:


> Thats some impressive gains already mate:thumb:
> 
> it seems to be working for you


Yes, in these final two days it's definitely had a noticable impact. Even more people who only saw me last week have commented today on my size increase. :thumbup1:

Looking forward to the next blast in a month when the Test will have kicked in nicely.


----------



## alextg

jordanwlkp said:


> jus wondering mate, and cos ive got 10iu vials its just easier


I guess you could do 20/20/20/40/40 as you have 10iu bottles ... But Scotch should answer that ...

ps I will definately follow this thread as i will start my prep this September for my first BB competition and i was thinkin on going 10iu 5on2off


----------



## jordanwlkp

will start tomorrow with 20/20/20/40/40

was just curious about the doses...ive read dutch_scott's original thread . Maybe my english aint good enough ha...thanx guys.


----------



## Kezz

if using simplexx gh would you take a bit less than the others??


----------



## BB_999

Thanks for the feedback Scott, I was feeling a little bit gutted that the burst is now about to end just as the gains are starting but from what you've written above it looks like the gains are going to keep on coming. :thumbup1:

Encouraging stuff, great input.

Can't wait for the next burst either.

:beer:


----------



## BB_999

By hypertrophy stuff do you mean relatively high rep stuff?

i.e. 10 - 12 reps, this is what I'm currently doing on most exercises.

Also, can you be more specific about what you mean by 'mega nutrition' during the blast phase?

I'm currently doing 1.5g protein per lb of bodyweight = 350g per day. I usually grow well during cycle on this amount.

Cheers


----------



## Craig660

Niceone for doing this rich - I can see your reason for low test etc.

I am planning on doing this when i have the cash but will be using as much other stuff with it as i can though hahah - I wont be able to help myself


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> yes making sure your hydrated and vit and minerals are on par with not just the protein and carbs/fats.
> 
> many get complacent.


This is the multi-vit I've been using for the last 10 weeks, it seems pretty comprehensive, I have a further 6 months supply. 

http://www.beverlyinternational.com/products/superpak.html


----------



## StephenC

Rich-B said:


> This is the multi-vit I've been using for the last 10 weeks, it seems pretty comprehensive, I have a further 6 months supply.
> 
> http://www.beverlyinternational.com/products/superpak.html


They look pretty good mate, how do they compare to AnimalPak price wise?


----------



## BB_999

They're quite a bit cheaper but difficult to get in the UK at a decent price.

I order them from the US, even with the shipping it works out cheaper than UK sites, as long as you order a decent amount.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Right im gonna try 32ius of somatropin ed for 5 days, then 48ius for the last couple of days. Did 16 last night and 16 today so far feel no sides.

Can I bang it all in one go, is the split that important?


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> how many do u buy and at what price im looking to update a gd multi vit


Here's the link..........

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=851

I bought 8 boxes last time.

They're currently doing an offer on Animal Pak (44 paks) for $30.00.


----------



## BB_999

I used the normal rate shipping and it took 7 or 8 business days.


----------



## control

Hows it going rich, any updates?


----------



## SPIKE1982

This log seems to have gone very quiet?? no updates dude....


----------



## tjwilkie

SPIKE1982 said:


> This log seems to have gone very quiet?? no updates dude....


x2 any more news on how its going after your birst mate


----------



## jordanwlkp

im running this protocol 3rd day now and my gf said i look all pumped up 2day (my off gym day) , lookin 4ward to run 40iu of gh tho hahaha

rich,how u doin?


----------



## LittleChris

dutch_scott said:


> rich...cooooeyyyy?
> 
> death makes my idea look bad!! lol


LMAO!!!! :lol:


----------



## SPIKE1982

dutch_scott said:


> rich...cooooeyyyy?
> 
> death makes my idea look bad!! lol


Was thinkihng the same mate lol....

(goona rep you for that haha)


----------



## glanzav

rich is dead

lesson on the protcol 40iu is enough


----------



## 3752

Rich was working away last night/today in heathrow i bumped into him at breakfast this morning in the hotel.....good to meet you mate remember what i said and good luck with the rest of the blast


----------



## BB_999

Right guys I'm back! :thumb:

The lack of updates this last week has been due to me working away and having no internet access, unfortunately this looks likely to be the case for the next few weeks, so weekend updates only may be the only possibility. I'll try to keep one or two mid-week updates via my phone but the access is very slow. :cursing:

As PScarb mentioned I bumped into him by chance at breakfast in the hotel where I was staying Friday morning and after a good chat about what I'm doing here on this thread and some much appreciated advice I have decided to slightly modify the cycle in order to optimise the gains. :thumbup1:

The GH protocol will remain the same, however I now plan to increase the AAS dose to the following:

Test E: 500mg/wk

Mast E: 500mg/wk

The reasoning here is that although the cycle and GH blast method will work at the 250mg dose of Test, it seems a waste to not get the absolute best gains possible from the high dose GH being used.

I will also be increasing my protein intake from 1.5g per lb of body weight to 2g per lb for the blast phase and also for 3 days before and after the blast.

This new approach comes into effect at next AAS jab which is tomorrow (Sunday). :rockon:

*UPDATE**:*

Made progress this week on all lifts (the training program I have been using for the last 11 weeks has been doing this anyway) but squats and SLDLs seemed particularly easier than usual and my jeans and work trousers all feel tighter around my quads and hams.

I'm leaning up at a rate I'm happy with, I don't feel I've added any more mass to my upper body since the initial increase towards the end of the blast but it's obviously early days yet. The focus of this cycle has shifted towards lean mass gain hence the increased dose of AAS. Initially my plan was to lean up, get the shape back that I know the low Test dose gives me and see what 'extra' the GH might bring but with the potential that the GH blast offers it does seem stupid to not maximise that potential. (Plus when I met with PScarb he was looking huge and I was jealous) :lol:


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> rich...cooooeyyyy?
> 
> death makes my idea look bad!! lol





glanzav said:


> rich is dead
> 
> lesson on the protcol 40iu is enough


PMSL :lol: @ these 



Pscarb said:


> Rich was working away last night/today in heathrow i bumped into him at breakfast this morning in the hotel.....good to meet you mate remember what i said and good luck with the rest of the blast


Good to meet you too Paul, and cheers for the advice. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

no problem mate it was my pleasure i will look out for you in castles when i am next there buddy


----------



## SPIKE1982

Welcome back Rich we were all getting worried lol... Seems like you have a good plan of attack now to get the most from the blast so good luck mate and will keep following.. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i should say me and Rich was speaking about some of the posts on this thread....he has done one blast yet many expect him to look like Zack.....it is as if some don't understand how muscle is created and then how it matures 

this method will show results but hell guys give it time


----------



## 3752

Rich-B said:


> Plus when I met with PScarb he was looking huge and I was jealous:lol:


yea we did have a chuckle at the people staring


----------



## SPIKE1982

Pscarb said:


> i should say me and Rich was speaking about some of the posts on this thread....he has done one blast yet many expect him to look like Zack.....it is as if some don't understand how muscle is created and then how it matures
> 
> this method will show results but hell guys give it time


Couldnt agree more Paul (im not **** licking lol but agree),im just interested in following richs progress to see where it takes him, its not a miracle grow and gains wont just come over night like a few have maybe thought it would from reading the log etc,everything needs to be in place to get the best from it...


----------



## mal

well i did this last week and i found the affects pretty amazing tbh.

i did 100iu over 5days,which is less but i dont think i could have

handled a bigger dose,i did find it uncomfortable at times.

i did and still have noticable size increase all over,i put

half an inch on my arm and its still the same today.

The weight felt easyer to move but wasn't that interested

in this went more for higher reps, more intense.

My body weight only increased slightly,a few pounds.

also incredible 24-7 pump,which i found does mess with your

workouts ,i found the muscle would give out quicker with painfull

pumps and ache in the muss, i liked it tbh.

Im going to do this again in 3 weeks time and will continue

i think with smaller doses afterwards for 2 months.

ADH was a problem...so im gonna try and get clonodine for this..recomend.


----------



## BB_999

T-Rain said:


> Good to see your back as ive been reading this thread with intrest!
> 
> Im going to be giving this protocol a go on monday to friday as they are the 5 days i weight train, im going to be running 16 16 16 16 36 as i want to keep it to 100iu for now and my vials are in 8iu's so it seems the most logical.
> 
> Is your weight still up? and would you say the blast was effective so far?
> 
> Any tips you'd give from your exerience?


I appear to have retained all the weight I gained during the blast but I now changed gyms so don't have the same scales to judge from. I'm going to buy a good set for home so I can accurately monitor my weight.

I think the initial blast was effective, remember I gained 6.5lbs BEFORE any AAS had even kicked in, to me this is a success. I expect the next blasts to be more effective for the following reasons:

1. The AAS should have kicked in by then.

2. I intend to increase protein intake during the next blast as well as before and after it as per my post earlier today.

3. Something Dutch mentioned earlier in this thread about having now been through 'blast phase 1', new cells having been created etc.

The main tip I'd give would be to not be too concerned if you get a few sides at first as by day 4 mine had subsided despite the dose increasing. The reduced sleep quality was what surprised me the most. I was expecting the opposite.



Pscarb said:


> yea we did have a chuckle at the people staring


LOL yeh, there were even more sat behind you that I kept noticing over your shoulder, pointing and jaws dropping. :lol:



mal said:


> well i did this last week and i found the affects pretty amazing tbh.
> 
> i did 100iu over 5days,which is less but i dont think i could have
> 
> handled a bigger dose,i did find it uncomfortable at times.
> 
> i did and still have noticable size increase all over,i put
> 
> half an inch on my arm and its still the same today.
> 
> The weight felt easyer to move but wasn't that interested
> 
> in this went more for higher reps, more intense.
> 
> My body weight only increased slightly,a few pounds.
> 
> also incredible 24-7 pump,which i found does mess with your
> 
> workouts ,i found the muscle would give out quicker with painfull
> 
> pumps and ache in the muss, i liked it tbh.
> 
> Im going to do this again in 3 weeks time and will continue
> 
> i think with smaller doses afterwards for 2 months.
> 
> ADH was a problem...so im gonna try and get clonodine for this..recomend.


Glad to see someone else having results from this. :beer:


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> rich
> 
> good to see u back, i spoke to paul in plymouth about this, cells take time to mature but ull see, and the 7lbs was great on its own,the test will obv help mature and grow new cells
> 
> mal- this is exactly wat i found,,, i had to quit a bicep session the pump was insane,
> 
> felt pumped 24/7


Cheers Dutch, I agree about the initial 7lb gain, in 5 days I'm happy with that. I'm in this for the long haul, I plan to do a minimum of 6 blasts and be 'on' cycle for at least 4 of them, maybe more if the gains keep coming. One of the main benefits I'm hoping for from this is the retention of gained mass once the cycle ends as this has been a problem for me in the past. :thumbup1:

Do you recommend continuing to run the GH year round whilst not on AAS, is this how the gains are kept or should the gains be held better even after coming off the GH?

I'd assume the latter from reading your posts about cell division etc.


----------



## BB_999

T-Rain said:


> Very Intresting i suspect simular things will happen with myself , im not to bothered about sides im taking that risk when running this protocol
> 
> I will have high androgens + protein at 400g+ training to high intensity + slin + ghrp-6 between blasts so there will be more viarables for me but im hoping for some good gains.
> 
> Reps fella! will be following log as you go. il be 1 blast behind you! :thumbup1:


Nice one, keep us updated. :thumbup1:


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> yes the first is the main i found, its the catlyst, ur gains were more on scale than me or 4 clients so im expecting gd things once aas kick in and ur new training kicks in
> 
> yes, u develop sarcoplasts, satellite cells within the muscle.
> 
> these are near enuff perminent, they just shrink but they are newly formed and that does mean u now have more cells, not just bigger cells as aas's would grow, this is the thing, the mega blast really does cause these sarcos to form, meaning each blast and cruise more and bigger are forming and growing. in my opinion based on results.
> 
> *u will find even lightly cruising ur gains will hold,* bar water and u will develop a more dense, vascular muscle. :beer:


By this do you mean cruising on GH only?

What dose do you consider to be 'lightly' cruising?

Cheers


----------



## jordanwlkp

yesterday was my 5th day on gh blast... felt abit wierd at times during them 5 days. very light headache and numb fingers.

after 3rd day my gf noticed that i look "fuller" and pumped up. after workout 2day (bic-tric) pump was amazing. arms are bigger 1/2" , veins are out, pump stays loooong .

defo will keep it blastin every 4 weeks.


----------



## BB_999

jordanwlkp said:


> yesterday was my 5th day on gh blast... felt abit wierd at times during them 5 days. very light headache and numb fingers. - *I got this too, not the numbness but the weirdness and the mild headache sound like the exact sides I had. Mine subsided after day 3 though.*
> 
> after 3rd day my gf noticed that i look "fuller" and pumped up. after workout 2day (bic-tric) pump was amazing. arms are bigger 1/2" , veins are out, pump stays loooong .
> 
> defo will keep it blastin every 4 weeks. - *Around day 3-4 is when I started getting the comments too, totally agree about the pump. * :thumbup1:


----------



## Garbs

Great log to read, definately got me thinking aobut it, considering I'm on 4iu, which might be a waste after reading this log and scotts original log.

I know rich is doing his first shot at 1200ish, but due to my work etc, could it be done with 8iu upon waking, 8iu post work out and 8iu before bed for the 24iu per day part of the cycle?

Cheers...and sorry to hi-jack!


----------



## 3752

i can vouch that 4iu's used for a long time is not a waste guys......


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> i can vouch that 4iu's used for a long time is not a waste guys......


x 2 i used 4iu pre bed for 14 weeks during contest and believe it helped a great deal


----------



## Garbs

Ok, that was perhaps a bad choice of words...

Better to say that switching it up might give some new gains.....?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

This GH blast malarky, all the weight gained in the first week is just water weight, this is why everyone is feeling full and pumped and arms are bigger, just like downing 100mg dbol a day....

IMO HGH for building mass is a poor way of spending cash


----------



## mal

gh will have better long term benefits than 100mg of dbol tho...

plus the water retention i had has almost gone now,and still my

arms measure the same.

if you can hold onto this for a month its well worth it imo.

Roids will only take you so far.


----------



## jw007

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> This GH blast malarky, all the weight gained in the first week is just water weight, this is why everyone is feeling full and pumped and arms are bigger, just like downing 100mg dbol a day....
> 
> IMO HGH for building mass is a poor way of spending cash


Depends how *poor* you are really doesnt it :lol: :lol:


----------



## glanzav

are there another other peptides you could maybe use for a blast

igf would just downgrade the receptors wont it, if so i thought hgh converted to igf in the body so how come this wont do the same thing

thanks


----------



## StephenC

glanzav said:


> are there another other peptides you could maybe use for a blast
> 
> igf would just downgrade the receptors wont it, if so i thought hgh converted to igf in the body so how come this wont do the same thing
> 
> thanks


it won't do the same thing as the body doesn't have time to adapt and "defend itself" that is THE point of this method.

As for other peptides, ghrp & ghrh dosed appropriatly can have dramatic effect, not quite 24iu, never mind 40iu of hgh but is very impressive when combined with the proper aas and diet.

This wasn't what these peptides were intended for, but as bb'ers this has never. stopped us before


----------



## StephenC

dutch_scott said:


> exactly. glad u understood :beer:


Had already carried out a bit of my own experimentation on the same theories before you posted the initial blast post mate.

I just tend to keep my musings to myself on such things although I'm trying to post more


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Next blast begins on Monday (31st May), I've increased protein to 400g (2g per lb of body weight) per day since Friday 28th May and will continue this throughout the blast until Monday 7th June (blast runs from 31st to 4th).

Test has started to kick in now, Masteron I didn't start until 2 weeks later so probably still waiting on that.

I'm no longer working away from home so this thread will be upated daily during the blast.

:rockon:


----------



## Hardc0re

Looking forward to hearing the affects of this second blast.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i've just started some Norditropin and slin, but im taking it 2on 1off, it's pharma so the dose doesn't need to be as high as the hyg


----------



## Kezz

Khaos said:


> i've just started some Norditropin and slin, but im taking it 2on 1off, it's pharma so the dose doesn't need to be as high as the hyg


 what dose you using of the nord mate??


----------



## PAULSHEZ

wheres your pics Rich??


----------



## mal

Rich-B said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Next blast begins on Monday (31st May), I've increased protein to 400g (2g per lb of body weight) per day since Friday 28th May and will continue this throughout the blast until Monday 7th June (blast runs from 31st to 4th).
> 
> Test has started to kick in now, Masteron I didn't start until 2 weeks later so probably still waiting on that.
> 
> I'm no longer working away from home so this thread will be upated daily during the blast.
> 
> :rockon:


start my second on fri or sat,i want full effect in the gym for that

week,cant wait. my gains from last blast are still holding.


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Month 2 - Day 1

Did the usual, 3 separate 8iu IM shots yesterday, sleep wasn't too settled last night but at least I knew to expect this this time.

Had an 8iu shot this morning (day 2), I can feel the increased pump already this time, definitely more of an instant effect than on the first blast, possibly due to the synergy with the AAS I'm assuming.

Getting the weird fuzzy feeling in the head like on the first blast but I expect this will subside as it did before, no actual headaches yet although these were mild last time anyway.

I'll update tonight after all jabs are done.


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

*
*

*
*Month 2 - Day 2

Just had final jab before bed, that's 48iu in total so far this blast. Still got the fuzzy feeling in my head but it's not escalated to headache stage as it did last time, I can see I'm holding water again too but this is obviously to be expected. Can feel the difference with the pumps in the gym again, looking forward to the next three days as these were the most productive with the first blast. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Did you hold onto the 7lbs you put on during you're first week before starting this burst.


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Month 2 - Day 3

Sides are definitely milder this time around, no headaches, fuzzyness in the head only lasted a day and sleep was only adversely affected on day 1, feel fine now.

Feeling fuller again, as expected great pump in the gym.


----------



## BB_999

Cheese said:


> Did you hold onto the 7lbs you put on during you're first week before starting this burst.


Yes and then some! :thumbup1:

I'll be weighing myself at the gym tonight, this will be one month since I posted up the last figure of just under 200lbs so should be a good guage of progress.

It'll be on tonight's update.


----------



## Hardc0re

Rich did you take any pics before you started this blast method? As would be good to see the transformation.


----------



## BB_999

PAULSHEZ said:


> wheres your pics Rich??





Hardc0re said:


> Rich did you take any pics before you started this blast method? As would be good to see the transformation.


Don't really want to post pics on the open board guys as I work in the public sector and it would be frowned upon if my superiors found out about my gear use. On top of that there are plenty of people I work with who would just love to get their hands on hard evidence of what I do and drop me in it at work with the hope of getting me dismissed because I'm head of department and I have the job they all want. 

Too much at risk I'm afraid, sorry but it'll be stats posted only.


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Month 2 - Day 4

Just finished at the gym, current weight stands at 214.5lbs, and that was after a leg workout and 50 mins cardio so probably sweated a couple of pounds out before I got on the scale.

Not a bad increase of 15lbs since the end of the last blast and 22.5lbs since pre cycle 5 weeks ago. Obviously the Test has kicked in now too but still, it's more of an increase than I was expecting. 

And still another 64iu to go this blast yet!

:beer:


----------



## Hardc0re

Rich-B said:


> Don't really want to post pics on the open board guys as I work in the public sector and it would be frowned upon if my superiors found out about my gear use. On top of that there are plenty of people I work with who would just love to get their hands on hard evidence of what I do and drop me in it at work with the hope of getting me dismissed because I'm head of department and I have the job they all want.
> 
> Too much at risk I'm afraid, sorry but it'll be stats posted only.


Totally respect your answer mate. No point putting at risk your job, just for some pics.


----------



## Craig660

Im dissapointed in you rich - i thought you would have put UKM before your job, income and life 

Been a great thread mate, nice one


----------



## Cheese

How about picture with no head shots? Even if they suspected it was you with no proof it means jack.

That said if you don't want to put up pictures its fine by me, would have made the thread even better though as weight gain means nothing really if its all fat and water.


----------



## mal

Cheese said:


> How about picture with no head shots? Even if they suspected it was you with no proof it means jack.
> 
> That said if you don't want to put up pictures its fine by me, would have made the thread even better though as *weight gain means nothing really if its all fat and water*.


until you try this for yourself you wont understand the process.i

ballooned for a few days,but as your body adjusts you loose

that initial gh bloat,and your left with a change to the body.

I gained half an inch on my arm and still hold that measurement

5 weeks later,ive lost a few pounds and my condition is

alot better.i have been taking a small dose imbetween tho

week on week off 4 iu a day.


----------



## jordanwlkp

mal said:


> until you try this for yourself you wont understand the process.i
> 
> ballooned for a few days,but as your body adjusts you loose
> 
> that initial gh bloat,and your left with a change to the body.
> 
> I gained half an inch on my arm and still hold that measurement
> 
> 5 weeks later,ive lost a few pounds and my condition is
> 
> alot better.i have been taking a small dose imbetween tho
> 
> week on week off 4 iu a day.


same with me... gained half an inch with last blast and 4weeks after i still keeping size... start 2nd blast on monday ....cant wait as this protocol works great for me


----------



## Hardc0re

I know Rich-B is unable to post pics due to emplyment reason's. There seems to be a few that have now went on this blast cruise. Is anyone willing to post there before and after pics on the blast?


----------



## jordanwlkp

pic in my avatar is from week ago...unfortunatly havent got any pics from before blast in same pose...sorry


----------



## glanzav

so your blasting every 4 weeks is it mate

and just running small amounts of test

are you keeping the growth up or ghrp6 after the blast or just dropping it all

how long do you plan to do this for


----------



## glanzav

soz just read 6 months

so its just blasting for a week then dropping it is it mate


----------



## jordanwlkp

im doing 5days blast then on ghrp6 for next 3weeks...


----------



## mal

jordanwlkp said:


> same with me... gained half an inch with last blast and 4weeks after i still keeping size... start 2nd blast on monday ....cant wait as this protocol works great for me


the crunch will be the next one,starting next week hopefully.

if i gain similar size il kno it works for sure,there the same

size now as they were in the past,before i gave up.


----------



## glanzav

what dose of ghrp6 you running a day mate

how many blasts have you had

are you using any anabolics

how have the gains been

i was thinking of blasting

then running ghrp6 and igf with a tiny bit of slin

and blast every 5th week

what amounts are you running during blast


----------



## jordanwlkp

glanzav said:


> what dose of ghrp6 you running a day mate - 150ish 3xday
> 
> how many blasts have you had monday start 2nd
> 
> are you using any anabolics test solo ATM ,start masteron,npp,cyp anavar from manday
> 
> how have the gains been
> 
> i was thinking of blasting
> 
> then running ghrp6 and igf with a tiny bit of slin
> 
> and blast every 5th week
> 
> what amounts are you running during blast


was thinkin bout bit of slin but decide to run igf 50mcg prewo


----------



## BB_999

Cheese said:


> How about picture with no head shots? Even if they suspected it was you with no proof it means jack.
> 
> That said if you don't want to put up pictures its fine by me, would have made the thread even better though as weight gain means nothing really if its all fat and water.


I'm only holding water during the blast, it is gone within a couple of days after the last blast jab. None of the weight I have gained is fat, my diet is geared towards cutting not massing, low carb, moderate protein (except during blast when it is high) and high fats, cardio 4 x 45mins per week, I'm getting leaner not fatter. I got lean on this diet last cycle which was Test only at 250mg/week.

My tats would give it away with the photos, even without head shots.


----------



## BB_999

> ]until you try this for yourself you wont understand the process.i
> 
> *ballooned for a few days,but as your body adjusts you loose*
> 
> *that initial gh bloat,and your left with a change to the body.*
> 
> *I gained half an inch on my arm and still hold that measurement*
> 
> *5 weeks later,ive lost a few pounds and my condition is*
> 
> *alot better*.i have been taking a small dose imbetween tho
> 
> week on week off 4 iu a day.





jordanwlkp said:


> *same with me... gained half an inch with last blast and 4weeks after i still keeping size*... start 2nd blast on monday ....cant wait as this protocol works great for me


Exactly what I have found.

Scott, I think you're onto something here. :thumb:


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> great one rich...
> 
> i have 3 more athletes i will post their blast cruise,
> 
> one is about to do thrird blast,
> 
> bf levels are below that of first and weight is now 22lbs higher, hes a mid level athlete..
> 
> im sure it works , ive studied the effects,
> 
> chris mate fb me cos i will be on phone only calling in now and again bud here ...
> 
> *i also noticed im now on week 3 of clear out*
> 
> doin est 100g protein day
> 
> no aas, no pct, have been on booze 3 out of 5 days, sex all night, and holding size incredibly well.. no doubt sarcos grown heavily and cemented with the blasts..


Can you elaborate on what you mean by this?

Is the 100g of proterin deliberate and if so why so low?


----------



## Huntingground

Rich-B,

Sorry for the hijack but Dutch_Scott has asked me to post as I pm'ed him with my progress.

I have done 2 GH blast protocols in the past 6 weeks (2 shots a day, 16ius at 7pm and 24ius just before bed, 9pm) = 40 ius a day for 5 days.

Start : 240lbs at 27% BF

Now : 250lbs at 16% BF.

This definitely works. I feel harder, fuller, stronger and look great. :bounce:

I have just started my 3rd blast tonight.

Cheers,

HG.

n.b. no pics.


----------



## alextg

This thread is really interesting ... Im gonna start my first competition prep this September and I'm thinking to do some blasts myself.Keep up the updates coming guys !


----------



## glanzav

whats everyone doing inbetween there blasts

im stuck with man flu the last 3 weeks

took a week off training doing a little this week

hope to be back to myself mon

gonna give myself 2 weeks to get back into it all then start blasting

so i wanna no what everyone is doing in there 3 weeks off blast

as its pretty expensive to do i dont wanna be running high anabolics jabs and tabs so on etc


----------



## alextg

Huntingground said:


> Rich-B,
> 
> Sorry for the hijack but Dutch_Scott has asked me to post as I pm'ed him with my progress.
> 
> I have done 2 GH blast protocols in the past 6 weeks (2 shots a day, 16ius at 7pm and 24ius just before bed, 9pm) = 40 ius a day for 5 days.
> 
> Start : 240lbs at 27% BF
> 
> Now : 250lbs at 16% BF.
> 
> This definitely works. I feel harder, fuller, stronger and look great. :bounce:
> 
> I have just started my 3rd blast tonight.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> HG.
> 
> n.b. no pics.


Are you just on hgh or you're on AAS aswell ?


----------



## BB_999

Huntingground said:


> Rich-B,
> 
> Sorry for the hijack but Dutch_Scott has asked me to post as I pm'ed him with my progress.
> 
> I have done 2 GH blast protocols in the past 6 weeks (2 shots a day, 16ius at 7pm and 24ius just before bed, 9pm) = 40 ius a day for 5 days.
> 
> Start : 240lbs at 27% BF
> 
> Now : 250lbs at 16% BF.
> 
> This definitely works. I feel harder, fuller, stronger and look great. :bounce:
> 
> I have just started my 3rd blast tonight.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> HG.
> 
> n.b. no pics.


Firstly, no apology necessary, everyone is more than welcome to post their results on this thread, that's what it's all about. :thumbup1:

That's almost unbelieveable progress in 6 weeks! 

As Alex has said what other meds were you using if any?

Also, what was your diet like were you aiming to cut or bulk, how do your macros look?

Are you blasting more frequently than once per month then as you're already on the 3rd blast after only 6 weeks?


----------



## Huntingground

Right, here goes.

Diet : 400+g P, low carbs, high fats (I'm not too anal so can't give accurate breakdowns). Eating 8 times a day, quality food e.g King Prawns (2 for £5 at Tesco  ) etc. Whey is Bulkpowders Whey 90% Isolate.

AAS (all Prochem) : Test, Tren, Fast Rip, DBol. I've dropped the Tren and added in the Fast Rip last week. Highish doses of all e.g. up to 1g Test, up to 600mg Tren etc. DBol taken before workout.

Ancilliaries : T3 (50mcg a day), Clen (80mcg a day), Adex (1/2 e2d). BCAAs, Multivits and Fish oil.

Training : Hard and intense training 4 times a week. Compound exercises, maxing out on 3rd set (out of 4) to 4 reps.

As can be seen, the stack including food and ancilliaries is pretty expensive but the results are awesome.

I did start on my 3rd blast last night, shooting 40ius. I have one more box of HGH after this one and have ordered four more so will keep the thread updated in due course.

n.b Dutch, you're a legend. My offer still stands of a night out on the p1ss in London at my cost.

n.b.2. I can't fckin sleep, it must be the Tren, although it wasn't this bad when I was just on Test/Tren. Anybody else's sleep being affected by the GH - very deep sleep, snoring (missus sleeps in the other room now), waking up 10 times in the night for a p1ss etc, and then up, awake at 04:00? :cursing:


----------



## Huntingground

Two other things.

My HGH is Hygetropin (Hyge) with 8ius on the cap.

Watch out for dehydration. I now carry a 2 litre bottle of water on my commuter journeys to and from work. I have never been so dehydrated in the mornings in my life. I'm pumping water in at an unbelievable rate and p1ss is still yellow.


----------



## alextg

dutch_scott said:


> thanks for being so kind rich, just im sure some may poo poo ur results, nice to have a 3rd person involved...
> 
> i created a more bbuilding blast in my original thread
> 
> a. to help utilise fast birst of gh
> 
> b. to allow 3 weeks serum downgrade and the use of igf and other growth factors
> 
> but
> 
> iv also been plotting higher and faster birsts..
> 
> nothing conclusive but huntinground is showing signs that rapid overcompensation and body composition change is very much possible
> 
> i do feel serum levels will become so full the gh will begin to not have the effect, as i pm-ed hunting but, i have one client im trying this on, and its promising,


So i guess the main "question" is how often these bursts should be to have the maximum affect of gh.Have you consider having one blast per month (as Rich is doing) and rest of the month,keep the igf/gh levels elevated by an other peptide ?

I really hope this protocol would b "perfected" by September.One things for sure.I will try it one way or the other


----------



## Huntingground

Dutch, any thoughts on my cycle/protocol/training etc??

Also have you thought about upping the dose?? Maybe to 80ius a day for 5 days?


----------



## jordanwlkp

Huntingground , great results in just 6wks...brill

ive start my 2nd blast , and having mild headache since i wake up today. no lighthead feeling like the 1st time.

thanx scott for sharing your knowlage with us


----------



## big pete

dutch_scott said:


> yes this is my theory that bbuilding does things wrong,
> 
> thjey push forward to hard,
> 
> i find periods with little protein causes body to starve, then u add in ur nutrients on a huge level, ie. go from 100g to 400g, up training massively, add ur burst in and i find the body goes into hyper drive,
> 
> this all stems from my belief that u must take a step back or starve or go cold turkey to go two forward,
> 
> this food deload, the gh de load, is a MUST and hopefully i will be bringing this theory into british sport this year
> 
> take 5 days, eat very little but carbs, take no gear, water high, keep training high, thus envoking a temp state of over training, then boom burst ur gh, peds, peps, and protein, and i believe the body SUPERCOMPENSATES to never have to experience it again
> 
> fight or flight
> 
> the body ensure it can cope with the next starve by making u bigger and better.
> 
> i for one use mouse amounts of steroids if avg weekly basis and attain a large athletic size year round.
> 
> rememeber the body needs to de reguate and rest to go forward. this is a must.


it would be great if people took you seriously.

this method (afaik) was brought to light by a chap with a checkered history called Paul Borresson. he advocated the same methods about 10-15years ago, so its not quite as new as you may be thinking  people discreditted him, maybe you will have more success


----------



## Dig

Really interesting thread.

Cant afford the GH blasts but there are plenty of things i can apply reading through this thread.

Dutch- interesting re the temp state of overtraining and supercompensation, i have applied this for years although in a different way to how you suggest (but not too disimilar), worked v well for strength gains. Will give your go a try in next few weeks, my only worry would be poss picking up an illness, as immune system would obv be low plus combined with training hard.

How many carbs and fats do you generally take in with protein being low?


----------



## gb666

dutch_scott said:


> yes this is my theory that bbuilding does things wrong,
> 
> thjey push forward to hard,
> 
> i find periods with little protein causes body to starve, then u add in ur nutrients on a huge level, ie. go from 100g to 400g, up training massively, add ur burst in and i find the body goes into hyper drive,
> 
> this all stems from my belief that u must take a step back or starve or go cold turkey to go two forward,
> 
> this food deload, the gh de load, is a MUST and hopefully i will be bringing this theory into british sport this year
> 
> take 5 days, eat very little but carbs, take no gear, water high, keep training high, thus envoking a temp state of over training, then boom burst ur gh, peds, peps, and protein, and i believe the body SUPERCOMPENSATES to never have to experience it again
> 
> fight or flight
> 
> the body ensure it can cope with the next starve by making u bigger and better.
> 
> i for one use mouse amounts of steroids if avg weekly basis and attain a large athletic size year round.
> 
> rememeber the body needs to de reguate and rest to go forward. this is a must.


Very hunter gather in its mentality-approach.

Intermittent fasting via weekly rotations rather than just day`s ala Art De Vany or Mark Sisson.


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> but
> 
> iv also been plotting higher and faster birsts..
> 
> nothing conclusive but huntinground is showing signs that rapid overcompensation and body composition change is very much possible
> 
> i do feel serum levels will become so full the gh will begin to not have the effect, as i pm-ed hunting but, i have one client im trying this on, and its promising,


 - *This sounds interesting, will you be starting another thread on this protocol?*



Huntingground said:


> n.b.2. I can't fckin sleep, it must be the Tren, although it wasn't this bad when I was just on Test/Tren. Anybody else's sleep being affected by the GH - very deep sleep, snoring (missus sleeps in the other room now), waking up 10 times in the night for a p1ss etc, and then up, awake at 04:00? :cursing:


 - *Yes my sleep was affected (negatively) first blast for the first 3 nights, second blast it was the first night** only. What I have noticed is that the remaining 3 weeks of the month my sleep is MUCH improved, so much so that I even find it easy to have an extra hour after work before hitting the gym, I would never be able to do this normally.*



Huntingground said:


> Two other things.
> 
> My HGH is Hygetropin (Hyge) with 8ius on the cap.
> 
> Watch out for dehydration. I now carry a 2 litre bottle of water on my commuter journeys to and from work. I have never been so dehydrated in the mornings in my life. I'm pumping water in at an unbelievable rate and p1ss is still yellow.


 - *Yes, dehydration was an issue for me also, caught me a bit off guard as I wasn't expecting it, I think this is probably what was causing me the headaches during the first blast.*



dutch_scott said:


> yes this is my theory that bbuilding does things wrong,
> 
> thjey push forward to hard,
> 
> i find periods with little protein causes body to starve, then u add in ur nutrients on a huge level, ie. go from 100g to 400g, up training massively, add ur burst in and i find the body goes into hyper drive,
> 
> this all stems from my belief that u must take a step back or starve or go cold turkey to go two forward,
> 
> this food deload, the gh de load, is a MUST and hopefully i will be bringing this theory into british sport this year
> 
> take 5 days, eat very little but carbs, take no gear, water high, keep training high, thus envoking a temp state of over training, then boom burst ur gh, peds, peps, and protein, and i believe the body SUPERCOMPENSATES to never have to experience it again
> 
> fight or flight
> 
> the body ensure it can cope with the next starve by making u bigger and better.
> 
> i for one use mouse amounts of steroids if avg weekly basis and attain a large athletic size year round.
> 
> rememeber the body needs to de reguate and rest to go forward. this is a must.


 - *This makes sense, I use a similar approach to this with my carb intake, 50g PWO followed by 20g PPWO for 6 days then 600g minimum on Saturday refeed once per week, this is the method I used last year on my 9 month cycle of Test 250mg/wk and found that I was able to build muscle WHILST getting leaner. Never thought of applying the same rule with AAS, GH etc. but sounds good.*


----------



## mal

hi rich hows the gains on your second blast so far,got my hyge today

start my second blast tomoz...


----------



## BB_999

mal said:


> hi rich hows the gains on your second blast so far,got my hyge today
> 
> start my second blast tomoz...


Day four of second blast (last Thursday) I weighed in at 214.5lbs after a full leg workout and 45mins cardio.

This represents a 15lb gain since the end of the last blast and 23lbs in total since the cycle began 5 weeks ago.

I'll be weighing in again tomorrow (always Thursdays) I have shed all water from the blast now so expecting to be a few pounds lighter but this will be a more accurate representation of my muscular gains as I am definitely leaner. I have also increased the cardio this week from 3 x 45 mins/week to 6 x 45 mins/week. Calories are down to 2400, 1g protein per lb of bodyweight, carbs PWO and PPWO only, high fats. Refeed 1 day per week @ 2g protein per lb, 600g carbs, low fats.


----------



## BB_999

dutch_scott said:


> yes this is my theory that bbuilding does things wrong,
> 
> thjey push forward to hard,
> 
> i find periods with little protein causes body to starve, then u add in ur nutrients on a huge level, ie. go from 100g to 400g, up training massively, add ur burst in and i find the body goes into hyper drive,
> 
> this all stems from my belief that u must take a step back or starve or go cold turkey to go two forward,
> 
> this food deload, the gh de load, is a MUST and hopefully i will be bringing this theory into british sport this year
> 
> take 5 days, eat very little but carbs, take no gear, water high, keep training high, thus envoking a temp state of over training, then boom burst ur gh, peds, peps, and protein, and i believe the body SUPERCOMPENSATES to never have to experience it again
> 
> fight or flight
> 
> the body ensure it can cope with the next starve by making u bigger and better.
> 
> i for one use mouse amounts of steroids if avg weekly basis and attain a large athletic size year round.
> 
> rememeber the body needs to de reguate and rest to go forward. this is a must.


So Scott, are you advocating that this 'de-load' be done only during the final week before each blast?

For Example:

Week 1: GH Blast + High dose protein + High intensity training

Week 2: Normal training + diet

Week 3: Normal training + diet

Week 4: Normal training + low protein diet

Week 5: GH Blast + High dose protein + High intensity training

Repeat.

Have I understood this correctly?

Cheers


----------



## gb666

dutch_scott said:


> ha ur a bright man,
> 
> yes
> 
> this game is easy i feel if u apply basic human body knowledge
> 
> sisson- wow id love to pick brain of that man!


Agree Sisson is good.

With the fasting of the protein is that a reduction in overall calories to push this further or make up the remained with extra carbohydrates and fats?


----------



## Huntingground

I shot 56ius last night. Got home from work and weighed myself.

Yesterday I was 252lb at 15.9% BF.

Today = 258lb at 12.4% BF.

The mind boggles. Is this level of body recomposition really possible?

I will be shooting another 56ius tonight and will keep this updated.

Side-effects : sleep is terrible and had a bad headache upon waking. Very thirsty but feel much fuller and pumped all of the time.


----------



## alextg

Huntingground said:


> I shot 56ius last night. Got home from work and weighed myself.
> 
> Yesterday I was 252lb at 15.9% BF.
> 
> Today = 258lb at 12.4% BF.
> 
> The mind boggles. Is this level of body recomposition really possible?
> 
> I will be shooting another 56ius tonight and will keep this updated.
> 
> Side-effects : sleep is terrible and had a bad headache upon waking. Very thirsty but feel much fuller and pumped all of the time.


And u started at 27% bf ? OMFG ! You need to post some pics of that transformation !


----------



## hilly

how afre you measure bf hunting ground? any pics of before and now


----------



## alextg

hilly said:


> how afre you measure bf hunting ground? any pics of before and now


and another thing to ask , how often do you blast ? I think your blasts are more frequent compared to Rich's


----------



## Huntingground

Hilly,

As stated above no pics. I don't have any before pics (I do have a few of when I was on hols last Sept when I was a fat (unt at 30ish% BF and no muscle). I could post pics after this blast if you wanted although it has never been something which I have done as I was never that comfortable with it. Not too sure why, so will post pics after the blast, and will also post the Sept pic just for comedy value.

Omron BF510 Body Fat & Composition Bathroom Scales is how I am measuring my BF and weight - I wonder how accurate they actually are in measuring BF, I know that the weight is correct as there are scales at my gym which confirm this.

Alex,

This is my third blast in 6 weeks so yes, they are more frequent plus I shoot more HGH. First two blasts were 5*40ius, this one has been 40, 56 and will do 56 tonight.


----------



## hilly

lol thats why you droped so much in a day those bathroom floor ones are rubbish to be fair not accurate for bf readings at all. I presumed this hence the question for pics etc as would give a better idea of bf loss.

However bf regardless ure progress is impressive and i look forward to seeing how the full run turns out for ya pal


----------



## Huntingground

Hilly,

Is the best way of measuring BF calipers? I don't have any and don't know how to measure with them.

I do question the scales as I have defo lost lots of BF but doesn't feel as much as what the scales claim. How 'off' can they be then?


----------



## LittleChris

Miles off judging by the readings you are getting.


----------



## hilly

they can change depending on water retention froma day to day basis pal hence why ures will be varying so much.

bf calipers are best most gyms have some1 who can use em


----------



## Dezw

This is a super interesting journal, I shall be watching this closely.

New ideas are always good.


----------



## Huntingground

Yes, they have them in my gym but I will have no before now. I will still get my BF done though.

Ok, ignore the BF (although, from my eyes only, I have defo dropped some %), I have still gained 18lb in 6 weeks.


----------



## Cra16

Huntingground said:


> Yes, they have them in my gym but I will have no before now. I will still get my BF done though.
> 
> Ok, ignore the BF (although, from my eyes only, I have defo dropped some %), I have still gained 18lb in 6 weeks.


Thats a fair bit, how long have you been doing AAS and GH for?


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Weighed myself at the gym last night:

Weight last Thursday (3rd June) - 214.5lbs (day 4 of second blast)

Weight this Thurdsay (10th June) - 207.5lbs

So I've dropped 7lbs of water in the week, this still represents a 15lb 'lean' gain in 6 weeks since pre cycle (192lbs) as I am definitely leaner than when I started.

Worth noting also that I have now dropped protein per lb of bodyweight to 1g from 1.5g and I am also now doing cardio 6 x 45mins per week, until 2 weeks ago it was only 3 x 45mins per week.

If progress continues at this rate i.e. 7lbs per month lean, I will be very pleased. :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Huntingground said:


> Right, here goes.
> 
> Diet : 400+g P, low carbs, high fats (I'm not too anal so can't give accurate breakdowns). Eating 8 times a day, quality food e.g King Prawns (2 for £5 at Tesco  ) etc. Whey is Bulkpowders Whey 90% Isolate.
> 
> AAS (all Prochem) : Test, Tren, Fast Rip, DBol. I've dropped the Tren and added in the Fast Rip last week. Highish doses of all e.g. up to 1g Test, up to 600mg Tren etc. DBol taken before workout.
> 
> Ancilliaries : T3 (50mcg a day), Clen (80mcg a day), Adex (1/2 e2d). BCAAs, Multivits and Fish oil.
> 
> Training : Hard and intense training 4 times a week. Compound exercises, maxing out on 3rd set (out of 4) to 4 reps.
> 
> As can be seen, the stack including food and ancilliaries is pretty expensive but the results are awesome.
> 
> I did start on my 3rd blast last night, shooting 40ius. I have one more box of HGH after this one and have ordered four more so will keep the thread updated in due course.
> 
> n.b Dutch, you're a legend. My offer still stands of a night out on the p1ss in London at my cost.
> 
> n.b.2. I can't fckin sleep, it must be the Tren, although it wasn't this bad when I was just on Test/Tren. Anybody else's sleep being affected by the GH - very deep sleep, snoring (missus sleeps in the other room now), waking up 10 times in the night for a p1ss etc, and then up, awake at 04:00? :cursing:


Here you go mate.............


----------



## Huntingground

Well done Rich, great progress.

I've just been the gym and whilst getting changed noticed that my ankles are really swelled up. I reckon it is just water retention but still not nice. DId you notice anything like this?


----------



## jjb1

Rich-B said:


> Thought this would be more relevant here than in any other section.
> 
> I've started dutch_scott's GH protocol today :thumbup1: , the cycle is as follows:
> 
> Days 1-3: 24iu
> 
> Days 4-5: 40iu
> 
> The above will be repeated during the first 5 days of every 4th week for the next 6 months.
> 
> Months 1-6: Test E 250mg/week
> 
> No further AAS or peptides will be used.
> 
> The GH will be split throughout the day as follows:
> 
> *24iu days*
> 
> 12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)
> 
> 18.30 - 4iu (train 30 mins later)
> 
> 20.30 - 4iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)
> 
> 11.30 - 8iu (sleep 30 mins later)
> 
> *40iu days*
> 
> 12.00 - 8iu (meal 30 mins later)
> 
> 18.30 - 8iu (train 30 mins later)
> 
> 20.30 - 8iu (30 mins after PWO shake, meal 30 mins after jab)
> 
> 11.30 - 16iu (sleep 30 mins later)
> 
> The brands I am using are Schering Testoviron and Hygetropin.
> 
> I have kept the Test dose low for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I ran this dose of Test last year for 9 months and results-wise, it was the best cycle I have ever done (done circa 12 previous cycles).
> 
> 2. I want to keep the dose low so I can be sure of the impact the GH is having.
> 
> Current weight: 192lbs.
> 
> Current body fat: 12-14% (estimated).
> 
> :rockon:


under the way this theory works wouldnt it make sense to run high test on the blast stage

example 250mg test weekly but on week of blast shoot 100mg prop ed for 7 days

im trying to figure out if the 1 week of high dose would actually make any more difference then being on say 20iu eod through out....im not sure


----------



## jjb1

Rich-B said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Weighed myself at the gym last night:
> 
> Weight last Thursday (3rd June) - 214.5lbs (day 4 of second blast)
> 
> Weight this Thurdsay (10th June) - 207.5lbs
> 
> So I've dropped 7lbs of water in the week, this still represents a 15lb 'lean' gain in 6 weeks since pre cycle (192lbs) as I am definitely leaner than when I started.
> 
> Worth noting also that I have now dropped protein per lb of bodyweight to 1g from 1.5g and I am also now doing cardio 6 x 45mins per week, until 2 weeks ago it was only 3 x 45mins per week.
> 
> *If progress continues at this rate i.e. 7lbs per month lean, I will be very pleased. * :thumbup1:


ronnie coleman in 1 year :lol:


----------



## BB_999

Huntingground said:


> Well done Rich, great progress.
> 
> I've just been the gym and whilst getting changed noticed that my ankles are really swelled up. I reckon it is just water retention but still not nice. DId you notice anything like this?


 - *Not so much on the first blast but definitely this time but it was in my hands, didn't get it until the final day of the blast and it lasted for a couple of days afterwards. I could visibly see bloat in my hands. * :lol:



jjb1 said:


> under the way this theory works wouldnt it make sense to run high test on the blast stage
> 
> example 250mg test weekly but on week of blast shoot 100mg prop ed for 7 days


 - *I thought about this too. Scott, what's your opinion on this?*



jjb1 said:


> ronnie coleman in 1 year :lol:


 - *LOL work in progress. *


----------



## jordanwlkp

Rich-B said:


> - *Not so much on the first blast but definitely this time but it was in my hands, didn't get it until the final day of the blast and it lasted for a couple of days afterwards. I could visibly see bloat in my hands. * :lol:
> 
> ive got the same mate...its my last day of the 2nd blst and my hands today feels really swollen and little pin n needles ...
> 
> loving the blasts and defo gona repeating it every month


----------



## Craig660

Love this thread!!!


----------



## SPIKE1982

Loving reading this thread guys and the results everyone seems to be getting are great,but remember like Scott already said this is a powerfull hormone (or something like that lol) so how do we know when enough is enough??? It should still be treated with respect like i know alot of us are however who knows when we have pushed it to far....

Like i said i really love this thread and experiences but just thinking allowed lol...


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> for the guys who r trying to work out, please dont, not being bg headed but thinking u can guess why gh splits cells, increases this and that is for those who have accessed professors, labs and those chemical minded
> 
> this is not a slite but i speak to so many on this and thye still dont know what gh does so expecting to guess why 20iu eod, once a week or every 4 seconds does or deosnt work is not gonna help wen posting here
> 
> i found some beta blockers and 75mg low does asprin helps with bp,
> 
> *shame u found this paul, also depleted and rebounding ive never looked into,*
> 
> yes orals, test base and other fast acting ethers are all advocated as the cells are only gorwn by the steroid, gh cannot categorically achieve this.
> 
> client a has of tonight gained 100 kg on his bench press in 6 months whilst dropping 5 st.
> 
> please again tell me results dont count.
> 
> hes currently on 500mg test every 2nd week.
> 
> im awaiting a business college whos agreed to bank roll my next birst , i will be asking tiny tom to document all factors. including bp, weight, change in composition.


Scott i will try this in the future as i believe it does give results but straight after a show where you have manipulated water and used dueretics is not the best time to try it in my opinion......

i will say that the dose used should be individual and the brand you use should be taken into account....i used 20iu's of nutropinAQ which i believe is twice as strong as most chinese brands out there.....so maybe a little to much on the first few days of the first blast.....


----------



## SS29

Love the thread and pros to Dutch for the idea. Have ran GH for a while now and would be willing to try this blast method, but before i do just wondering is it suitable to only run a GHRP after i have shot the initial blast doses or could i be using other substances to restore homeostasis asap. Can't wait to take pics and see the progress.


----------



## jordanwlkp

SS29 said:


> Love the thread and pros to Dutch for the idea. Have ran GH for a while now and would be willing to try this blast method, but before i do just wondering is it suitable to only run a GHRP after i have shot the initial blast doses or could i be using other substances to restore homeostasis asap. Can't wait to take pics and see the progress.


5days blast of gh ,then rest of the month ghrp mate


----------



## mazzucazze

Wow great tread, I've never thought about this method. Is anybody using this without using any AAS?


----------



## 3752

mazzucazze said:


> Wow great tread, I've never thought about this method. Is anybody using this without using any AAS?


in all honesty i cannot see the point in doing it without GH...yes some might say "so they can see what it gives on its own" so once you have found out that what you going to do with that information 

it is a lot of GH to use in a small space of time personelly i would make usre i was on cycle for at least 2-3 of the blast weeks


----------



## NotSmall

Just signed up here today on the strength of this thread - LOVE new ideas and free-thinking that doesn't get held back by the message board dogma - started my 5 day blast today


----------



## glanzav

what growth you using mate

and what dosage let me no how it goes

i may start one next mon


----------



## 3752

NotSmall said:


> Just signed up here today on the strength of this thread - LOVE new ideas and free-thinking that doesn't get held back by the message board dogma - started my 5 day blast today


now the board will go down hill.....lol


----------



## NotSmall

Aha - whoops - first day and I'm already cocking up - I meant to post in dutch_scott's thread - will repost there now, lol - sorry Rich B


----------



## jimmy007

interesting read this

anyone taken any pics of their results?

just interested to see


----------



## NotSmall

glanzav said:


> what growth you using mate
> 
> and what dosage let me no how it goes
> 
> i may start one next mon


I'm using Riptropin bud, I'm 6 months into running 10iu ed, 5iu on waking + 5iu at bedtime - will continue this after the blast which will be 35, 40, 40, 40, 40 mon-fri.



Pscarb said:


> now the board will go down hill.....lol


Ha ha  Blame dutch_scott and his wacky GH ideas!



dutch_scott said:


> hahahah pscarb- b%stard, can see stag do spikeage occuring..
> 
> not small- welcome


Thanks mate - it was your thread that made me join - today is day 2 of my st GH blast - just running 100mg prop ed this time but have been planning a 4 week prop/tren/winstrol/slin/PEG MGF blast so will do my 2nd GH blast the first 5 days of that in a few weeks time.


----------



## frenchbb

no more updates ?


----------



## ohmygoodness

Bump. Those that ran this what do you think about adding slin into this. I'd add 2 iu just to help with the up take of the gh shots.

Thanks


----------



## mazzucazze

hey guys, how is it going with this GH protocol? any relevant updates?


----------



## big_jim_87

theres a few threads on it quite a few have tryed it so far


----------



## mazzucazze

big_jim_87 said:


> theres a few threads on it quite a few have tryed it so far


ok thanks i didn't check those treads, was thinking people would report here. I'll go check


----------



## BB_999

*UPDATE:*

Apologies for the lack of updates in this thread, my laptop packed in and due to all the GH I couldn't afford another. :lol:

My original intention was to run 4 blasts alongside my cycle. The first two blasts went well, the third blast I felt like I was getting a bit short of breath, slight chest tightening and generally not feeling 100%, due to this I decided to abandon the fourth blast and I am now running 8iu EOD alongside 250mg Sustanon per week.

I'm currently holding steady most of the gains I made on the full cycle. I intend to come off the Sustanon after another month but I will continue with the GH indefinitely. I will wait at least 4 months after PCT until using AAS again.


----------



## mazzucazze

Rich-B said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> The first two blasts went well, the third blast I felt like I was getting a bit short of breath, slight chest tightening and generally not feeling 100%, due to this I decided to abandon the fourth blast and I am now running 8iu EOD alongside 250mg Sustanon per week.


What kind of gains did u have during the first two blasts? and did u keep those gains or one you ended the blast you went back to how u were previously?


----------



## BB_999

It's all in this thread somewhere mate. I gained a substantial amount of weight during blast and then lost some water post blast whilst maintaining a decent amount of the gains. Can't remember the exact figures as it's going back 4 months now but it's in this thread somewhere, have a read from the start.


----------



## Maramava

bump

This thread needs to continue = Ive just signed up on the strength of his thread!

Good job!


----------

